# thorconnwndclass errors



## bob Carlson (Nov 1, 2007)

Outlook 2003 hangs on send/receive. when computer is shut down we get error " this program is not responding THORCONNWNDCLASS" 

I have found many questions regarding this error but no good help.

Windows XP Pro SP2 / Outlook 2003 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Go to Start/Run, and type:
*regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll* and press enter


----------



## MsTm40 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi There... I too have had the thorconnwndclass error on shut down - operating Outlook 2003, and XP pro. suspect the problem started when I had to move house and shut down my ISP, I have no ISP and use the service as provided in a house I currently share. I have no outgoing email through outlook now, and cannot find a suitable SMTP, so use gmail and webmai. I have a host for my website and so my emails are incoming to webmail and outlook via the host, so no problems getting them, just cannot send. seems I have had the thorconnwndclass error only since this. 
I have now just tried your suggest Geekgirl, so I will see how I go.

Thank you.
Terri


----------

